# Spielstand nach Neuinstallation des Laptops noch auf Steam-Account vorhanden?



## skyrim_ (1. September 2013)

Hallo,

aufgrund einiger kleiner Probleme bringe ich meinen Laptop morgen zum Reparieren. Heißt, dass danach auch allerlei Daten von der Festplatte gelöscht sind. Aber mien Steam-Account bleibt ja vorhanden, auch wenn ich das Programm vorerst nicht mehr habe. Ich hab auch nur ein Spiel drauf momentan, Skyrim. Hab da schon an die 120 Spielstunden und bin auch dementsprechend weit im Spiel, deswegen würde ich das ungern alles nochmal von vorne anfangen. Da ich das Spiel dann aber neu installieren muss.. funktioniert das trotzdem noch? Oder sollte ich die Daten irgendwie irgendwo sichern? Hab aber keine externe Festplatte und ich vermute mal dass es keine so großen USB-Sticks gibt.. 

Freue mich über jegliche Antworten!

Mfg, Franzi


----------



## Unleashed (1. September 2013)

Skyrim speichert die Savegames eigentlich. Ich weiß nicht genau welche, aber müsste der letzte Autosave, sowie Quicksave sein.


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (1. September 2013)

Nur wenn es in der Cloud gespeichert ist und das setzt vorraus das du diese auch aktiviert hast...Wenn das Spiel aber gar nicht die Cloud unterstützt, findest du die Saves idR unter "Eigene Dokumente" und musst sie manuell sichern


----------



## Combi (1. September 2013)

wenn du cloudbasierte speicherung im menue angeklickt hast,speichert das game online bei steam.
wenn nicht,könnten ein paar stunden fehlen.


----------



## Shona (2. September 2013)

suche mal nach "steam savegame backup"  da gibt es ein program mit dem du alle savegames backupen kannst.


----------



## RavionHD (2. September 2013)

Hast Du in der Cloud gespeichert?


----------



## Shona (2. September 2013)

Shona schrieb:


> suche mal nach "steam savegame backup"  da gibt es ein program mit dem du alle savegames backupen kannst.


So hier GameSave Manager das ist das Programm mit dem man jegliche Steamsavegames in allen Ordnern Backupen kann (da es ungefähr 10 verschiedene Orte gibt)


----------

